
Welcome to NEOM: The world's most ambitious project - vasco
http://discoverneom.com
======
remy_luisant
Given the hype those get, I thought it would be a new blockchain.

Thankfully not, but it does remind me of this, somehow:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantropa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantropa)

